# Which is smarter Orks or Ogryns?



## Makarov (Jun 19, 2012)

I mean in the fluff the Orks are depicted as... well... Orks. But, the Ogryns from the Guard Codex sound dumber than a bag a hammers (that might be an insult to hammers). I mean even their special with years of training, experience, and cybernetics cannot count to double digits. Which one is stupider in the expanded fluff (ie novels, etc.) ?


----------



## Shattertheirsky (May 26, 2012)

Well, I seem to remember that Ogryns are actually descended from Orks (I'd need to check that up again). If so, it shows that neither are the sharpest knives in the block. 

However, there are more instances of smart Orks than smart Ogryns, take Thraka, Stormboys and Kommandos etc, who do things tactically and logically (of sorts). The I.G codex says that Bone'Eds (The 'clever' ones) still have the mental capacity of a human 8 year old. Furthermore, there is little to no mention of an Ogryn being cleverer or doing anything smarter than some Ork Warbosses do, Nork Deddog being the only instance, and to be honest his loyalty is more impulse inspired than logically.

So, all in all, the average Ork and Ogryn are about the same, but Warbosses and other types of Orks are smarter and more cunning than even Bone'Eds....

Hope I could help 
Shatter


----------



## Obinhi (Dec 30, 2008)

Ogryns at least from what I have read are decended from High Grav worlders, but are still human. Orks on the other hand are 1/3 plant.

Its diffrent really, but in absoloute terms Orks are smarter. Ogryns have yet to produce anyone who can command or lead armies, only squads of like minded fellows.

Orks on the other hand have the ability to constuct titans out of scrap metal, which if you think about it takes a hell of a lot of smarts to pull off. Even if you take the ork psychic ability to make a pile of crap fire bullets by the power of positive thinking.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Shattertheirsky said:


> Well, I seem to remember that Ogryns are actually descended from Orks


Ogryns are descended from humans living on high-gravity worlds 
Would the Imperium recruit Ork descendants? Come on bro...



Obinhi said:


> Orks on the other hand have the ability to constuct titans out of scrap metal, which if you think about it takes a hell of a lot of smarts to pull off. Even if you take the ork psychic ability to make a pile of crap fire bullets by the power of positive thinking.


Orks are silly and ludicrous. Ogryns are mentally retarded (a "genius" Ogryn would probably have an IQ of 80)


----------



## kwak76 (Nov 29, 2010)

Orks are smarter than Ogryns. As others mentioned ogryns are human descendents. Orks have innate abilities to build technology out of anything really and a few orks does have cunning. 
Ogryns are well just big strong brute but nothing more.


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

Rule of thumb:

See that rock over there? Ogryns are dumber than it. See the other rock next to it that looks slightly smarter than it? Yeah, that's the Ork Rock trying to teach the Ogryn Rock counting past two.


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

i thought squats were the ones living on high grav worlds, as they are shorter.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

"One...Two...Many...Lots!"
Greatest accomplishment of Ogryn mathematics

"Wunce I weld dis tingie to deez gubbinz, all dem guns is gonna go off all at wunce, dakka-dakka-dakka! Dat's gunna cost ya 32 teef, an yer ugliest squig."
Average day in the life of an ork Mek

Orks are smarter by miles.
Goofy and uncouth and violent though they may be, Orks are capable of building interstellar space ships, force fields and directed energy weaponry.

From a technological standpoint, Orks are more advanced (and therefore arguably 'smarter') than we are currently.

They're foolhardy and impulsive and uncivilized, but they are not stupid. The surest way to end up dead on the battlefield is to assume an ork is stupid.


----------



## Dînadan (Mar 7, 2009)

khrone forever said:


> i thought squats were the ones living on high grav worlds, as they are shorter.


It's both - the high grav made Squats shorter and stokier, and made Ogryns bulkier and more muscled.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

Ogryns are the more intellectually challenged. 

It's stated that Ogryns indoctrinated into the Imperial Cult have the view that all orders given to them originate with the Emperor and trickles down through the command hierarchy. And they believe that the Emperor watches each and every action they take. While this could be said about every Imperial, not every Imperial believes this to be literally true (i.e., the Emperor giving out orders and such).

I mention this since it seems that the only reason that Ogryns fought against the Emperor was because their commanders had lied to them, telling them that they were fighting for the Emperor and those guys over there were traitors.

I also got this from my friend who is an IG player. I don't know if he was pulling my leg or not. He said that this is a guardsman who has the job of opening up food containers in Chimeras with the purpose of luring Ogryns into the transports, otherwise you'd never get Ogryns in there.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

As an aside, if we are going to trash the intellectual capacity of the poor old lesser races the correct grammar is "Which ARE smarter Orks or Orgryns" 

Just sayin'


----------



## Makarov (Jun 19, 2012)

Diatribe1974 said:


> Rule of thumb:
> 
> See that rock over there? Ogryns are dumber than it. See the other rock next to it that looks slightly smarter than it? Yeah, that's the Ork Rock trying to teach the Ogryn Rock counting past two.


LoL
That is sig material right there.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Magpie_Oz said:


> As an aside, if we are going to trash the intellectual capacity of the poor old lesser races the correct grammar is "Which ARE smarter Orks or Orgryns"
> 
> Just sayin'


Partypooper...


----------

